# Help me understand the dependencies between Hopper/Joeys and internet connection



## Xyzzy.dude (Apr 6, 2012)

I have 1 hopper and 3 Joeys. 

In the last few days I've been having problems with my internet connection. I've also noticed that when the internet connection goes down, the hopper and joeys seem to lose their connection. Every time I've had an internet problem, I have to reset the hopper before the Joeys can connect to it. 

This confuses me because I thought they were connected through MOCA over my coax, not over my home ethernet/wireless network. I thought the internet was just used to push on -demand content. What else is it used for? 

Thanks!


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

It is used to get an IP address. Once the router has an error, all connected devices, including your receivers, will also have an error.

Kevin


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Are your Js has Ethernet cables ?


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm assuming you're H/J are connected with a HIC - this makes them run the MOCA IP scheme with your routers DHCP configuration. If you were to disconnect the HIC and connect the Hopper with a direct ethernet cable or wifi this would prevent the Joeys from crashing due to a invalid IP everytime your router does, since they would effectively be two separate networks then.


----------



## How/Rad (Jun 14, 2012)

the broadband connection is only for on demand content, your 2 problem are not connected the hoppers and joeys don't need a internet connection at all to work live tv or dvred content


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Confirm that you have only *one* connection to your broadband network.


----------



## Xyzzy.dude (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. 

I checked the connection setup menu and confirmed that the Joeys are only connected through MOCA, and the only broadband connection is the hopper's wireless connection. 

Despite that I've noticed that the Joeys and my home network are in the same subnet (192.168.2.0/24) which makes me think Hopper is trying to bridge them all to my home network?


----------



## Xyzzy.dude (Apr 6, 2012)

gtal98 said:


> I'm assuming you're H/J are connected with a HIC - this makes them run the MOCA IP scheme with your routers DHCP configuration. If you were to disconnect the HIC and connect the Hopper with a direct ethernet cable or wifi this would prevent the Joeys from crashing due to a invalid IP everytime your router does, since they would effectively be two separate networks then.


This sounds like my problem but I don't understand everything you said. What is HIC? My Hopper is connected to my broadband through wireless. The Joeys are connected to the hopper using MOCA over my home coax and don't show any other connection in their setup screens. All are in the same subnet however, as if the Hopper is bridging the Joeys onto my home network?


----------



## StringFellow (Jan 6, 2012)

"Xyzzy.dude" said:


> This sounds like my problem but I don't understand everything you said. What is HIC? My Hopper is connected to my broadband through wireless. The Joeys are connected to the hopper using MOCA over my home coax and don't show any other connection in their setup screens. All are in the same subnet however, as if the Hopper is bridging the Joeys onto my home network?


Your Hopper will bridge the MOCA Network (Joey's) to the Hopper's Internet connection. One Internet connection will feed the entire Hopper/Joey environment.

When you have Internet issues can you explain the exact symptoms? What features don't work?


----------



## depoteet (May 24, 2006)

I do not have a HIC. I have a wired internet connection to my Hopper. I do not have access to Home Media on my Joeys. Originally I understood that I would need an HIC or internet connections directly to the Hopper and the Joeys if I wanted to get internet services on the Joeys. 

My installer said I didn't need either, only a connection at the Hopper, as a software change would allow the Joeys to use that connection.

I would like to access Home Media from my Joeys. What do I need?

Thanks


----------



## strikes2k (Dec 10, 2008)

depoteet said:


> I do not have a HIC. I have a wired internet connection to my Hopper. I do not have access to Home Media on my Joeys. Originally I understood that I would need an HIC or internet connections directly to the Hopper and the Joeys if I wanted to get internet services on the Joeys.
> 
> My installer said I didn't need either, only a connection at the Hopper, as a software change would allow the Joeys to use that connection.
> 
> ...


Check if bridging is enabled on the Hopper:

Yellow Hot Key
Select Network
Select Broadband
Select MoCA from drop down
Blue Hot Key twice.

If bridging is enabled it should bridge your home network to the Joeys.


----------

